# When will the summer BMQ begin for the reserves?



## Saraon24 (22 Apr 2013)

Hi just wanted to ask when the summer BMQ will begin and where it will be. Thanks.


----------



## cfournier (22 Apr 2013)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/110133.0.html


----------



## Eowyn (22 Apr 2013)

Cosmos, that link is for the Reg F BMQ dates.  The OP is asking about the PRes.

Saraon24,

The dates and location are dependent on where you are and whether you are in the Army or Naval Reserve.  I suggest that you talk with your unit Ops people.


----------



## cfournier (22 Apr 2013)

Eowyn said:
			
		

> Cosmos, that link is for the Reg F BMQ dates.  The OP is asking about the PRes.
> 
> Saraon24,
> 
> The dates and location are dependent on where you are and whether you are in the Army or Naval Reserve.  I suggest that you talk with your unit Ops people.



Ah, thank you for the clarification friend!


----------



## Mr.Neville (25 Apr 2013)

I heard that there will be a PRes BMQ running in July/August in Victoria, BC, not sure on the exact dates, but I will let you know when I find out. I'm also not sure where you are located. Best bet is to call your local recruiting center and ask questions, or if you've already been enrolled, discuss it with someone from your unit.


----------



## Habs (25 Apr 2013)

Saraon24 said:
			
		

> Hi just wanted to ask when the summer BMQ will begin and where it will be. Thanks.



Depends on where you're located.

Some areas may only have one BMQ running this summer; others may have 4 or 5.


----------



## phillip (14 May 2013)

I'm in the reserves Montreal region and I'm on BMQ starting May 20th next week in St Hubert. A couple others from my regiment are going on BMQ come end of June, but I don't have the info on that one. I've heard all Montreal region reserves will be training at St Hubert.

Hope that helps, like everyone else said, check with your COC.


----------



## Cyrius007 (17 May 2013)

There is also one in Valcartier starting the 9th of july (at least for Fusilier infantry)


----------

